# New Outboard Jet



## GARoughneck (Oct 4, 2014)

I started fishing rivers years ago with my canoe and then one day had a jet boat go flying up river near me as I was having to walk the canoe through skinny water, logically I had to have one! Well 6 years later and two production boats later I have learned a lot about the rivers and boats I have owned. I decided to finally get a custom boat built based on my style of fishing and rivers I travel. After much research I decided to go with RockProof Boats out of PA, Brent has been great to work with and I'm weeks away from picking up my 1860 outboard 150/110 jet.

Here are some pics of the build.


----------



## LarryMc (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## GARoughneck (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks Larry  

I had a 2011 1760CJ Lowe as my last boat and loved it! I based much of the layout of this new boat on it. I will post the final pics when I take deliver of it in a couple of weeks.

Steve


----------



## Chewie (Oct 4, 2014)

Can't wait to see how she does! Congratulations


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 5, 2014)

Beautiful already! Nice layout.


----------



## zrxfishing (Oct 5, 2014)

Like it a lot!! Good luck!!


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 5, 2014)

I am jealous. Looks GREAT


----------



## GARoughneck (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks all for the comments! This new build was largely based on me finding a great deal on a new leftover 2011 Mercury Optimax 150/110 from Bass Pro Shops. I like the performance of the inboard jets but for the rivers I fish and the extra deck space I personally prefer the outboard configuration.

Steve


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 10, 2014)

JEALOUS!! I'd love to have a Rockproof one day. Would be perfect for what I would use it for. Congrats!! Looking forward to seeing the final product!!!


----------



## GARoughneck (Oct 22, 2014)

Here are the most recent pics, getting close and can't wait


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 23, 2014)

Again.....JEALOUS!!!! That is going to be one awesome boat!!!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 23, 2014)

I wanted a Rockproof but couldn't swing the coin. That is a sweet boat.


----------



## Chewie (Oct 23, 2014)

That is cool, cant wait to see how it performs.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 23, 2014)

That's a sweet setup! I keep thinking I want something a little wider than my 1652 and found a 1660 I like, now it's a matter of talking myself into justifying it. :LOL2:


----------



## Scootzu (Oct 23, 2014)

I like that center console you have because it saves a lot of room. I was looking a console like that too but I'm not sure where to start searching for something similar. Also, who did you have put on your UHMW plastic? Could you give me the information to your source so I can call for a quote? thanks.


----------



## GARoughneck (Oct 23, 2014)

Scootzu,

To answer your question the entire boat has been built by Brent Kauffman of RockProof Boats in Marysville, PA. Trust me I had two production boats before this and the biggest challenge was figuring out how to get UHMW on a .100 gauge hull with pressed ribs on the bottom. I loved my Lowe 1760CJ but it just was not designed to stand the abuse of river we fish in GA. You can call Brent at RP and see if he could add UHMW to your boat, hope this helps!

SC


----------



## Scootzu (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## GARoughneck (Oct 27, 2014)

My father-in-law and I made the 1500 mile round trip to pick up the new boat this weekend and it's everything I expected and more. Brent Kauffman is a stand up guy and did a great job building this boat, including extras I didn't expect. Here are some new final pics


----------



## Scootzu (Oct 27, 2014)

man, you are so lucky bro! That's a nice setup. What's holding your bait tank down?


----------



## GARoughneck (Oct 27, 2014)

Scootzu,

I glued some neoprene type material on the bottom of tank then add 30 gallons of water (240lb) against the texture LineX floor and it won't budge unless you roll the boat over :mrgreen:


----------



## Scootzu (Oct 27, 2014)

Cool. Maybe i'll see you around the Ga River One day.


----------



## Y_J (Oct 27, 2014)

Now that's a sweet lookin' ride..


----------



## GARoughneck (Jan 17, 2015)

Forgot to post some updates over the holidays. Really happy with how she performs now just need to wait for Spring and the Stripers to come back up river.

Steve


----------



## Jeeper (Jan 17, 2015)

Good looking rig and great score on the motor...Looks sharp!!


----------



## #1chickenpimp (Jan 18, 2015)

man, that's a SWEET ride,, love the lay-out and all the extra storage areas.. boat should last the rest of your life with no issues proud for you,, wish it was mine,,


----------



## J Hartman (Jan 18, 2015)

nice looking boat. I hope to have me a boat like that one day.


----------



## J Hartman (Jan 18, 2015)

not to get all nosey, but what was the ballpark price of the boat? I like it a lot.


----------



## GARoughneck (Jan 18, 2015)

Mr. Hartman,

Thanks for the note, to best answer your question I would review the follow spec sheet. The only thing that's not listed here is the UHMW on the sides and I think that was around $800.00 but she has double plated aluminum on that section of hull, 0.25 aluminum with the 1/2 UHMW over top. I will also add there is little to no negotiation on his prices. Send me a PM if you need anything further, thanks!

https://www.rockproofboats.com/Outboard%20Jet.pdf

Steve


----------



## H20hawgs (Jan 18, 2015)

That's a sweet ride!


----------

